# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Real Negril webcasts

## Lorax2

I can't seem to see the webcasts on Real Negril anymore...I have a Mac and have downloaded and installed Flip for Mac but all I get is a black screen that says "loading movie" and nothing ever shows...I updated my software and deleted the older version of Flip for mac, then downloaded and installed the newest version...still not working...any advice?
--Dave--

----------


## Rob

Dave,

Try using VLC for your Mac. Also, we can help you directly in the live chat while the webcast is happening. Please feel free to join us.

----------

